# Applet - WAV-Dateien werden nicht abgespielt



## Proggy (9. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hör nix. Habe ein Applet, und wenn mit der Maus geklickt wird, soll eine Wav-Datei abgespielt werden (Klickgeräusch halt). Hab's so geproggt:

```
AudioClip klickclip,feuerclip;     //Deklaration

klickclip=getAudioClip(getCodeBase(),"click.wav");   //diese Zeile in der init-Methode des Applets
```
und jetzt der Ausschnitt aus der Methode mousePressed()


```
if ((koorx>=10&&koorx<=50)&&(koory>=20&&koory<=60)&&(sperre==0))
		      {	
		           klickclip.play();
                      }
```


Warum funzt es nicht? Weiß jemand Rat? Ist die Wav-Datei zu klein??? Hat 7 Kb.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2007)

Gibts in der  Java-Konsole Fehlermeldungen?
Welches Betriebssystem und welchen Browser benutzt du?

Versuche auch mal

```
AudioClip clip = AudioClip.newAudioClip(url);
```


----------



## doctus (10. Feb 2007)

meines wissens nach kann java keine wav, sondern nur au-Audiodateien abspielen.



			
				http://javacooperation.gmxhome.de/SoundinAppletsDeu.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sounddateien lassen sich ziemlich einfach in ein Applet einbinden, wozu nur wenige Zeilen Code nötig sind. Ich möchte in diesem Kapitel anhand von unserem BallBounce - Applet aus dem letzten Kapitel zeigen, wie man eine Sounddatei *(*.au Format, *.wav kann Java nicht lesen!!) *in ein Applet lädt, und diese immer dann, wenn der Ball von der Wand abprallt, abspielen kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Feb 2007)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Diese Aussage trifft meines Wissens nur bis Java 1.1.8 zu.


----------



## doctus (10. Feb 2007)

gut zu wissen. so lernt man dazu. danke.


----------



## Proggy (12. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

die Java-Konsole des IE meldet nix. Weiss der Teufel...

Dann probier' ichs mal mit .au-Dateien. Wie erzeuge ich denn aus einer .wav-Datei eine .au-Datei?


----------



## Proggy (12. Feb 2007)

So, mit den .au-Dateien läuft's

Umgewandelt habe ich die Wav-Dateien in .au-Dateien mit Software, die ich hier heruntergeladen hab:

http://www.fmjsoft.com/awaveaudio.html

Und das war's dann auch schon.


----------

